# buying a ring



## annalovesviggo (Nov 18, 2002)

is there a LOTR ring i can get from anywhere for less than £30? the only one i could find was over £200.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 21, 2002)

You fond one for 200! I found one for 400!


----------



## Talierin (Nov 21, 2002)

www.badalijewelry.com


----------



## Samwise_hero (Nov 25, 2002)

I just bought a silver copy of the ring for $89.95 australian. There's a gold copy here to and it's $399 australian.


----------



## Snaga (Nov 25, 2002)

I think you can get them for less than that in Coventry. About £30 I think. But it was a while since I looked. I'll go check it out and report back.

Which ring did you want cos they had the One and the Three?

I once wanted to buy someone a ring, but how do you do it without surreptiously measuring their finger?


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 25, 2002)

Grab their finger and stick a ruler next to it?
I guess it makes it hard to buy it as a present.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

First of all you have to measure AROUND the finger...not its length.

And I think the best way to find a ring size is to a) ask them or b) do what I did when my roommates boyfriend wanted to buy her a claddagh ring and didn't know her ring size.

This works best if you are a girl. Here's what you do:

Ask to see their jewelry box and then go on about admiring their rings.
Then try some of them on and compliment them and you can say something like "Hey..it fits me!" or if it doesn't "Ahh..it doesn't fit me!" and then say, "What size is it?" and they'll answer with a size and sometimes they'll say, "But it's a little big on me" or "but sometimes it's too tight." If not ask them how it fits them say something like, "And it fits you?!" if the size sounds small, or "isn't that a little big on you?" if it sounds big.

My aunt has really small fingers...smaller than mine and mine are pretty small. Hers is a size 4 or something. I think average is a size 8.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 28, 2002)

i saw one somewhere that was really expensive. but i forgot where.... but u wouldn't care for an expensive one.


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by annalovesviggo _
> *is there a LOTR ring i can get from anywhere for less than £30? the only one i could find was over £200. *


 trust me...spend a little X-tra....it's worth it. You don't want it to turn green, do you??


----------



## Snaga (Jan 15, 2003)

Oops... forgot to report back! 

Yes you can get 'The One' for about £30.

I recently bought a ring (The Precious)... for slightly more than that!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes, you did!
And although the jeweler's thingy said my finger was a 5 this ring is too large.
I think I'm a 4.5
And that is small fingers!

My pseudo-brother Ryan got The One Ring for Chirstmas.
But it's large and plastic and when you press a button it glows with red letters.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 15, 2003)

ha-ha...I have one of those rings, and I find the button a real pain to push. It really only looks cool in the dark. Otherwise, I think it's too big. And mine came on the end of a key chain, which I might use if I didn't think I would unintentionally destroy.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 16, 2003)

Hehe. Yes it IS far too large, and my pseudo-brother attached his to a chain around his neck. Silly boy.
 My real brother has a miniature Sting though..and it glows.

I want to find one and get it for Snaga cos then it'll glow whenever an Orc is near. Hehe.

In fact...they got them at Fred Meyer...I should just nip up the street now that I'm living in civilization again!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2003)

I only spend $15 on mine. HAHA!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 17, 2003)

For those of you considering buying a ring, I submit the following two sites:

1. http://www.ringdesigner.com/Tengwar-Quenya.html 

2. http://ancientmemories.com/am/elfring.htm 

These are not necessarily the One Ring, however, they are jewelers who will inscribe rings with Elvish writing.

....now if I only had the money.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

I still need a Ring... I never got one for Christmas. I currently use one off of an LOTR book mark. It's not that bad, and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, ebay works great. there are so many on there that prices are really low!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

Really? I never thought of E- bay! (actually I did a while ago, but forgot about it) Are the Rings good? I might try that.... that's a really good idea.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah, they have lots of different and good ones on there.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 2, 2003)

Allright, I'll try it!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 4, 2003)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA*

All heil the wielder of Sting! 


Hehe, it came in the mail today, ebay's great!


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Cheap, cheap!*

I got mine for so cheap... I think it was like $2.99 and it came with a Frodo bookmark. I think it is pretty cool for that cheap, and I wear it on a chain anyways so it's not like it has to be real gold or anything! 
I hope to get a real one someday though.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 9, 2003)

I went to eBay today!!!!! They have some great rings!!! I'm getting one !!!!!!! I can't wait for it to arrive!!!!!! Thanks Sarah!!!
I would have never thought of that. I'm finally getting a precious!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 10, 2003)

you're very welcome, so glad i could help


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 10, 2003)

Those Rings are awesome!!!!!! I'm getting a gold plated one for about five dollars!!!!! I just got an e-mail saying i won it, when all I did was hit "watch" for it. There are just millions of Rings, so nobody else bids on them!!!!! It is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know i already said this, but thanks Sarah! You are my hero!!!!!! I'm joking, kind of.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 10, 2003)

awww I feel so loved.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 22, 2003)

Yaaaaayyyy!!!! It came in the mail today!!!! I just checked the mail about ten minutes ago, and it was there!! I am so happy! I the ring is beautiful, and certianly very precious!!!! Yay!!! Thanks again, Sarah!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

welcome again and congrats


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

But gold plated means the gold will rub off.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

Well... it wasn't really that expensive, and I'll be careful. Thanks, though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes. Just be careful.
 You don't want your One Ring to look dingy!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

You're right! I don't! It's my prrrrrrecciiousssssssss.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

I have my own precious!
I'll take a picture and post it soon.


----------



## annalovesviggo (Feb 27, 2003)

I got a cheap one from argos and it started gold, but after two weeks began going an odd pinkish colour and my finger turned an interesting shade of green! 
I am so glad there are other people who are that excited about getting a ring- everyone I know thought I was so stupid for even wanting one.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow....... that's kind of scary. My mom's fingers sometimes do that with her wedding ring, if she wears it too much. Is it a sign? I don't know. Anyways, I have my ring on a silver chain now from e-bay too. I wear it all the time. For some reason, I always get sudden urges to pull it out, in the strangest places. Sometimes I'll be presenting something to the class and feel like pulling it out. It's weird.

Oh yeah, people call me stuoid whenever they see it. My best friend hates it. Whenever she sees it, she takes it. She's stolen it from me before, and I didn't get it back for a week. There's only like one person that I know who thought that it was cool that I had one.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Mar 21, 2003)

I've taken a picture now. I just have to post it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 10, 2004)

If it turns your finger green that means that that its copper or the like. I have a mood band and my finger always turns green when I where it. 

I also have the cheap bookmark ring-I had one, then I (for some still unknown reason) put it in the vise in shop class and cracked it!  But a got a new one, and I have to wear this one around my neck because my pudgy fingers  won;t let it come off-and I don;t want to be invisible for the rest of my life!!!!!!! 

I really want the Ring of Barahir..now that would kick some major rear!


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh! I'm getting mine at Tolkientown.com
There are all the Preciouses you could want for practically any price.
Mine that I'm buying is a silver base with a gold coat. It costs $125 and is the most beautiful peice of jewelry in the world. The most expensive one I've seen was around $1,000! You've gotta be obsessed when you spend that much for a new precious. My last Precious got lost. It abandoned me, I swear! It is evil!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Durins Bane (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.cuddlycollectibles.com/Movies%20and%20Television/lord_of_the_rings_replica_rings.htm 

The last one is Barahirs ring I think. $30 I'll probably get it unless I find better for about the same price. Not the best pic of the ring though, I have a better pic of it.


----------

